# Burton Lo-Back Coalition bindings?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

I just picked up a burton love and im looking for a new pair of bindings to go with it. this season, i was riding a burton clash, with the burton freestyle bindings. Does any1 have any input on the lo-back bindings, and how different will it be from my freestyles?

And what does any1 know about the custom yo bindings?
would they be good to consider with my board?


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice board. Don't know much about the lo-backs, but i'm sure there's better out there for less.
Freestyle's=:thumbsdown:
Customs/Custom Yo's=:thumbsdown:

What kind of riding will you be doing?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i havent heard good things at all about the lowbacks, and i believe the idea behind them is 100% park.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

im mostly gonna be doing park/groomer riding. I just cant figure out what bindings will go well with the board.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

rome 390s, union forces.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

OR Union Cadet-DLX's


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

i guess no1 is a fan of burton bindings lol. I prolly should have picked a whole setup before buying the board, although i got it half off =) Sierra ftw.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

They make some decent bindings in the upper price range, but it's just not worth it. You can usually get the same quality for 1/3 of what Burton charges.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

well best prices i found were either the lo-back or custom yo! for 100$

so i guess i wanna choose between the two, i just dont know how different lo-back bindings will feel compared to the freestyle's ive had this year.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

those bindings are both a waste of life for 100$ imo. burton isnt bad at all but explore other, better, options.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

like Jmac said, there's a lot to explore outside of Burton. I doubt you will find many fans of that company on this forum 

P.S. Jmac, congrats on 2k post! (at the time of writing, you have Posts: 2,000)


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

The lo backs probably won't work for groomers because they have teensy high backs. I think they are made for 100 percent park rats (specifically jibbers).


----------

